# Have you seen this lot over here? Madness!



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/Get-a-Life-/32318/


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Barmy b*ggers!

Hand bags at dawn!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Had a quick look but didn't stop as it looked like it might turn nasty. Im a lover not a fighter :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Got bored after the first page..........the title was spot on for ALL the participants..........

GET A LIFE!!!!!! :roll: 

Now - where did I put me maps?????? :wink: 

CT 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did anyone notice that there NO buttons in view. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The one who made the 7th post seems a right weirdo. I would not like to meet him on a dark night. 8O 

BTW, that thread is quite tame. Go into the Chatterbox section for the juicy stuff. It's not for the fainthearted.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Bet his wife is a right old cow and been giving him a load of ear ache.

Keith


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll: Negative is so easy, I prefer constructive!

Whenever I read computer text full of misspelled text, I confess to forming an opinion about the writer. :wink: 

Aan


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder what name they go by on this site :?:  

:lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Got to admit that JudgeMental guy did make me chuckle a bit.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Scattycat said:


> I wonder what name they go by on this site :?:
> 
> :lol:


 8O 8O

You need to look a bit closer, especially at that nutter at number 7 post. :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what name they go by on this site :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well at least we found out your real age 747. Always knew you were an old codger. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> The one who made the 7th post seems a right weirdo. I would not like to meet him on a dark night. 8O
> 
> BTW, that thread is quite tame. Go into the Chatterbox section for the juicy stuff. It's not for the fainthearted.


Yeah!! Complete Heed the Ball!!! 

I like Chatterbox. What a laugh!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

To be fair, we've had our fair share of wind-up merchants on here 8O 

Who was the member, from north of the border as memory serves, who liked to post on a regular basis about his outright contempt for the royal family and indeed just about anyone connected with the establishment/government? His posts led to a fair amount of spleen being vented :evil: :evil: :evil: 

MHF has gone a bit bland of late :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> To be fair, we've had our fair share of wind-up merchants on here 8O
> 
> Who was the member, from north of the border as memory serves, who liked to post on a regular basis about his outright contempt for the royal family and indeed just about anyone connected with the establishment/government? His posts led to a fair amount of spleen being vented :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> ...


Hi.
Do you mean, seamusog ? I couldn't wish to meet a nicer guy. We bought our motorhome off him. He's a real character and took great delight in winding up the English. I miss his jokes and comments and sometimes wonder, if he still 'watches' what's going on here.
Frank


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

FranknJan said:


> caulkhead said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, we've had our fair share of wind-up merchants on here 8O
> ...


Im sure I have seen Seamus on wildcamping and Hobby Fan but he was using another name.

Legends!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hobbyfan was on WC as 'Northerner' but he got chucked off there.

Seamus is a member but does not do much posting. I liked them both on here.


----------



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

You can't beat a keyboard warrior! It happens on the VW scene too, which is why I gave up posting in there many years ago.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does this happen here :?: 


"
is that it is either the owner(s) or moderators from rival sites attempting to get long standing members of this site to leave and hopefully join one of the others by whatever tactic they can. 
It is a well known fact that certain owners of the other Motorhome forums/sites, regularly snoop and check out new members who join them by coming on here and using the search engine to find posts and discover what sort of person is joining them, and they make no effort to hide the fact either. 
They resort to PM'ing you and telling you what they claimed have unearthed about your posting style or general attitude towards things in general, especially if you dare to disagree with any of their long standing posters as I did on another forum, telling me he didn't like my style of writing blah, blah blah, he then even went as far as to put it up within the thread in an attempt to make my side of the debate seem unfair. "

tony :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Good God Tony! 8O 

You? ........ with a one sided and unfair view or attitude. 8O 8O 8O 

Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs. :lol:


----------

